# HELP...Nitrates



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

The water I use for my aquariums comes from my well. The nitrate level in my well water is 10. I've got high (around 60) nitrate levels in all my tanks (4). My tanks are not overstocked, and I don't overfeed my fish. I have nothing out of the ordinary for decorations. I use sand substrate (pool filter sand) in some of the tanks and gravel in some. As far as filtration, I have more than enough filtration. The ammonia levels are at 0 and the nitrite levels are at 0. I am at a loss as to what to do. I do weekly water changes. I really need some help here. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Also I have seen advertised on the web about denitrifying lava rocks. Are these just plain old lava rocks used in propane grills???? Would they help my problem?? :-?

Thanks!


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

You could also was a RODI and make your own water.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Plants ?? The lava rocks ? The RODI would have to be my last resort.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Nitrates build up in your tank until you remove them. Folks usually do that with water changes.
You just need to change more of your water, and probably more often.
Unless something really strange is going on, it's typically just a matter of math. 
If you have 60ppm, and you do a 50% water change with the new water having 10ppm, you will have 35ppm right after the water change. (50% of 60ppm=30 and 50% of 10ppm=5. 30+5=35ppm).
If you do an 80% water change, you will have 20ppm (20% of 60ppm=12ppm, and 80% of 10ppm=8ppm. 8+12=20ppm)
I don't think those lava rocks will help you... 
There are other options. I will PM one option I am personally considering to you.
In the mean time, you're going to have to up the quantity and frequency of your water changes...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think getting denitrifying bacteria to grow in a freshwater tank is unlikely to succeed, but IDK the chemistry well enough to confirm or explain why. Maybe someone will chime in on that.

I'd consider planting the tank, or setting up a sump with plants. I had vallisneria growing in a tank once and it brought nitrates to zero within like a week. Of course then I had other problems, but if you choose a less-fast-growing plant than vallisneria (but still fast growing) it should work.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Plenums can be used to denitrify an aquarium. The idea is to create an anoxic environment in the plenum which is beneath the gravel. An area equivalent to two thickness of egg crate and about 2 inches of 1/8" gravel above will create this. An under gravel filter plate of sufficient thickness would probably work. The idea is that the tank will try to reach equilibrium so you will get a very slow movement of water from the plenum to the tank. This prevents the plenum are from becoming aerobic. The area beneath the plenum doesn't need to be anaerobic, just anoxic, which is very low in oxygen. The necessary bacteria inhabit this type of environment. Obviously, if you had a tank of diggers this wouldn't work.
We had a presentation a number of years ago from a group trying to bring the above product to market. They had all sorts of scientific data to back their claims. The actual plenum was two layers of eggcrate wrapped in screen. I think the problem they had was the cost of the product and the need to use the right size gravel.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Getting some plants and I may try a algae scrubber on one of the tanks.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

How often, and how big, are your water changes?

Denitrifying is a tight rope to walk. The risk of hydrogen sulfide is the biggest worry.

10ppm isn't *that* bad. Big water changes should keep that in check. I have some big SA's and plecos in one tank, and they only knock the nitrates up by 20ppm per week.

-Ryan


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Link below. Third product down. I spoke to a rep that said it's been used in salt tanks for years as a substitute for live rock and recently with cichlid enthusiasts although I rarely see anyone talking about it on this forum. I have installed one in each of my larger tanks hidden in the rock work along with their bio-balls in my filters. Definitely have seen improved nitrate readings and better overall water quality. They have technical people you can call and discuss your options with. Not cheap though.
http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure-products.php


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

Cyphound said:


> Link below. Third product down. I spoke to a rep that said it's been used in salt tanks for years as a substitute for live rock and recently with cichlid enthusiasts although I rarely see anyone talking about it on this forum. I have installed one in each of my larger tanks hidden in the rock work along with their bio-balls in my filters. Definitely have seen improved nitrate readings and better overall water quality. They have technical people you can call and discuss your options with. Not cheap though.
> http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure-products.php


Looks good for nitrification..... but they show zero data for denitrification.... which leaves me skeptical. I would really love to be wrong though! 

It's not *that* expensive, either. About what you'd pay for many of the other biomedia options on the market.

-Ryan


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure what you mean Are you asking how denitrification works with the large block. If you look in the technical section. They recommend it in a passive filter system, under gravel bed or reef structures(or in our case, rock structure) That's why you need the thick block as it allows for an anaerobic bacteria colony within due to lack of oxygen. Because of there size they are really only practical in tanks where they can be hidden by your rocks or at least some plants. There is also a good explanations in the FAQ section.
As for cost The price is double in Canada to what you pay in the U.S however it has been well worth the money.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

I do about a 30 percent water change weekly. I'm gonna step that up to 2 or 3 times a week and maybe make the water changes bigger. Anyone ever have to get more test tubes for the water tests? I had 4 but dropped 2 a few weeks ago. I'd like to get a few more. Not sure where I can get them at.

Thanks


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

LPS. they always have extras as they test water all the time and just use stock off the self. Get replacements there all the time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I buy them by the dozen from online aquarium suppliers.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. What level of nitrates is a real threat to cichlids?? I read all over the net that anything over 40 is bad and zero nitrates is bad as well??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Zero nitrates is good for the fish but can cause problems in your tank. Since beneficial bacteria make nitrates when they are healthy, getting rid of all nitrates is usually not realistic anyway.

40ppm is safe but why push the limits? I like to stay between 10ppm and 20ppm.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Advice taken....Thank You!


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

What about those marimo moss balls?? I've read that they eat nitrates.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think they are tricky to keep alive. Probably much easier to keep vallisneria alive if you are considering the plant route.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

One thing that is very strange. Since my nitrates are high, shouldn't I have an algae problem?? I have absolutely no algae whatsoever in any of my tanks and I don't have any algae eaters except a 9" common pleco and all he does is lay on the bottom. When I say no algae...I mean I don't have even a trace of any kind of algae??? I have the API Master test kit I bought last year. Could I be getting a bad reading from my nitrate test?? All the other tests seem to be fine. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Algae remains a mystery to me. It comes and goes in my tanks for no apparent reason. Do you get a different reading between your tap and your tank? If so the test is likely good. Usually people with bad results are getting zero readings.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes I get different readings from the tap and tank water. I'm sure my test kit is probably ok.


----------

